# Quilling at 7 weeks?



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

I've read on here that usually hedgies will start quilling anywhere between 8-10 weeks but mine is barely 7 weeks and I'm pretty positive she's quilling. She started loosing quills last night and they all have little balls on the ends ( which makes me believe there are no mites involved ) She hasn't been itching a whole lot and she has been staying in her strawberry hideaway almost all the time while before she seemed to roam about more. She's been using her wheel fine and poopin' all over it as usual hehe. 

Do you think the breeder just got her age wrong and she's actually 8 weeks old or is it possible for her to start quilling at 7?

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

My little guy started quillin a few days after we got him so he was just under 7 wks old then and he's only just stopped quillin and he's nearly 4 months old.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Babies go through a quilling at 5-6 weeks and sometimes they do it a bit late at 7 or even 8 weeks. I find most babies that go home at 7 or 8 weeks are still loosing quills from that quilling.


----------



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks sooo much for the info Pipkin and Nancy, I feel much better about it now!


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea I was gonna say the same but they beat me to it, theyre not machines they dont necessarily quill EXACTLY when the fact sheet says they will, its ABOUT that time ya know? Same way people go through puberty at different points and develop features at different times.

Btw cute picture with your hedgie


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

And just to let you know, at around 4 month, there's another quilling.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you kidding Mika? Turbo literally stopped quillin last week hes practically 4 mths old. He surely cant start again straight away???!!!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

:?: Quilling doesn't take so long... they stop quilling at around 9 weeks old and restart quilling at around 4-5 months old. And after that, there's no more quilling.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

My lil guy started quilling just after i got him home at roughly 7 weeks and last week i only started noticing the lack of quills in his cage compared to the usual 20 i found of a morning :?: He was losing them regularly and frequently since i got him about 20 a night, but he was never bald or anything, i thought it was normal. Now this past week or 2 theres been no quills in his cage of a morning. This isnt normal im gathering? Yet theres nothing wrong with his skin or anything? He's eating normally, drinking normally.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

How it skin looks like?? Is it looks like dry?


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

no his skin is normal, no dryness since iv had him and like i said he never went bald at all in any of his quills, obviously id have been worried i just thought they quilled for a few months.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

a hedgehog who loose quills doesn't mean that he will get bald.

I don't know why yours lost his quills during all those months... :?: 

That's weird!!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm puzzled now ha. But no by saying he's not gone bald I was just meaning he's definately been growing them back normally. But he hasn't been itching or anything just his normal cute self the whole way through bless him. Let's hope his 2nd quillin just came early then


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

some hedgies will finish quilling in a a week or two and others seem to be quilling non-stop for months...so i wouldn't worry about it..it is normal for some hedgies. If she looks fine in every other way then that is normal for her.


----------

